
Apple's Core Could Soon Include In-House Chips - Anon84
http://blog.wired.com/gadgets/2008/11/new-hire-will-d.html
======
mcormier
"such a transition is inevitable since the company is already working on a
mobile processor, explained Rob Enderle"

Don't trust Enderle, he's worst than most analysts, and never knows what he's
talking about. Apple are reaping huge benefits from using Intel right now on
their desktops, like for example allowing people to have virtual machines for
Windows. This is possible through emulation with different machine
architectures but not as fast.

Anyone that reads daring fireball will know to be cautious around anything
Enderle says.

Here's some video of Enderle presenting Windows 7. It's funny because multi-
touch doesn't work.

<http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/7696648.stm>

~~~
Anon84
Apple did buy a CPU company a little while ago...
[http://www.engadget.com/2008/04/23/apple-buys-chip-p-a-
semi-...](http://www.engadget.com/2008/04/23/apple-buys-chip-p-a-semi-chip-
designer-intel-says-wha/) My guess is that they'll use this together with
Intel chips to add functionality.

~~~
mcormier
Yeah, I'm fully aware of that, but p-a-semi conductor is for mobile chips. I
don't discount that Apple will be making chips for it's mobile iPhone platform
to replace the ARM processors but stating that Apple is going to break away
from Intel on it's larger machines is ludicrous. Apple is still supporting
G4's and G5's and the move to Intel is still fairly new.

Nothing is impossible, but saying that Apple will be moving from Intel in it's
desktop/laptops is ludicrous. That would be a long term play of 10+ years, and
I don't think Robert Enderle ever thinks that far ahead.

~~~
jwilliams
> I don't discount that Apple will be making chips for it's mobile iPhone
> platform to replace the ARM processors..

I'd say this is unlikely too. ARM is a pretty decent platform and not too
expensive to license. There is a whole toolchain/support/knowledge around ARM
that is pretty extensive.

Unless you were doing something pretty far-out there isn't really a compelling
reason to jump... And Apple is hardly a Transmeta type. The most I'd expect is
licensing the design and then combine/customise in a specialised way (e.g.
adding some of the baseband pieces in?).

------
signa11
apart from a full fledged cpu, apple might be going for a h/w based
encryption/decryption for their iphone (among other things). this would be
similar to whatever happens on the blackberry. pa-semi folks do seem to have
done significant stuff here e.g. with sibyte (which was bought by broadcom).

